
Carta releases secondary fundraising history - reubensandwich
https://carta.com/blog/private-stock-picking-liquidity-job-employee/
======
reubensandwich
Carta's CEO gives a breakdown of all the primary and secondary capital in all
of their previous funding rounds.

